# Vereinstour am Sa. 21.7.



## Lutz (15. Juli 2001)

Hallo!
Ich wollte die kleine Tourenveränderung mal bekanntgeben:
Da wir am So. mal wieder ein kleines Rennen haben, will ich für Intressierte am Samstag einen Ausweichtermin anbieten. BITTE schreibt mir aber, ob und vielleicht wann Ihr fahren wollt, da ich mich ansonsten für das Rennen am Sonntag lieber etwas "schonen" werde.....

Wie wäre zum Beispiel Samstag um 15 Uhr an der HoMa?

Mailt mir!

Lutz


----------



##  (16. Juli 2001)

Hallo Lutz,

also ich wär' dabei, von mir aus können wir auch früher loslegen, ich bin da recht flexibel.

bis dann,

Kerstin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Westi (16. Juli 2001)

Also wen der Lutz sich schonen will, geht es sicher mit nen '20er' Schnitt hinauf 

Und wenn dann noch ne Kerstin mitfaehrt fahr ich auch mit, muss mich aber auch schonen und habe dann schon fast 30 km bis zur HoMa auf dem Buckel


 nicht böse sein wegen dem Spruch wegen der Kerstin unbekannter weise
 
Westi


----------



## Lutz (16. Juli 2001)

Alles klar, dann sagen wir doch jetzt schlußendlich: Samstag 14:30Uhr an der Hohen Mark.
Bei Regen oder Abmeldung: 0173-6563789
Ich bin allerdings dann auch da, wenn das Wetter nicht so schön ist (also wenn es nur von unter her naß ist ).

Keine Angst, das mit dem 20'er Schnitt wird nicht passieren, da ich mich wirklich zurückhalten werde, ich will mich ja nicht für Sonntag schon "austoben"... 
Bis dann,

Lutz


----------



## Jazzman (16. Juli 2001)

Bei so einer netten Versammlung komm ich doch glatt auch!
Und wenn wir Glück haben und Lutz sich ernsthaft schonen will, fährt er vieleicht wirklich nur nen 19'er Schnitt und nicht den 20'er!! 

Naja, bis denne

NMS


----------



## Vollgut (16. Juli 2001)

Klingt gut. Ich werde versuchen, auch zu kommen. 

@westi

Es gibt auch schnelle Frauen. Ich hab mich schon mal getäuscht, als ich geradelt bin und ein Meterchen Frau mit etwas kompaktem Hintern gesehen habe. Da habe ich mir natürlich meinen Teil dazu gedacht. Ich bin dann mit ihr und ihrem Freund zusammen gefahren. 120 Km Rennrad mit 30'er Schnitt und ein paar Hügelchen dazwischen. Wenns darauf angekommen wäre, hatte die mich glatt geschlagen, denn: Sie ist in Roth schon mal unter 10 Stunden geblieben !


----------



## Frank (16. Juli 2001)

Wenn es am Samstag mal etwas angenehmere Temperaturen hat und wir ned allzuspät wieder in Richtung FRA steuern, wär ich wohl auch dabei.
Hab mich am Freitag auf einer tollen nassen Holzbrücke abgelegt und meinen fast neuen Sattel ruiniert und deswegen noch etwas frustriert *grrr*

Aber ich will meine tollen neuen Reifen auch mal im Gelände testen, das wäre also Anreiz genug - und wenn dann auch noch ein paar neue Gesichter dabei sind und der Lutz "langsam" machen will ... da muss ich ja eigentlich mit!


----------



## Westi (16. Juli 2001)

> _Vollgut schrieb:_
> *Klingt gut. Ich werde versuchen, auch zu kommen.
> 
> @westi
> ...


@Vollgut und den Rest
Jau das weiss ich doch und das mit der Kerstin habe ich wegen der weiblichen Geselligkeit gemeint und nicht wegen dem Speed.

Kenne eigentlich auch ziemlich schnelle Frauen die mir davon Fahrern, Sabine Spitz , Poala Pezzo (habeich dann nur am Start von hinten gesehen) etc.

Also war werklisch nur wesche der weiblische Ausstrahlung gemeint un nett wesche der Speedbrems, ich versuche dann Lutz auf einen 18ner zu drücken


 
Westi


----------



## Oliver663 (16. Juli 2001)

Kann einer von Euch die Tour mal beschreiben? Start an der HohMa ist klar und dann?

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Jazzman (16. Juli 2001)

Um den Lutz auf nen 18'er runter zu kriegen müssen wir uns aber schon anstrengen!!!! *gg* 

(schaff aber selber wahrscheinlich keinen 18'er bergauf, ich hoffe ich bleib da nich auf der Strecke wenn ihr alle abgeht wie Sau)

 
Jazzman/NMS


----------



## Westi (16. Juli 2001)

alsooo ich fahr gaaanz laangsaaaam den Berg hoch, da ja marathontechnisch der Sonntag verplant ist, und nehme auch noch nen Kumpel mit, wenn dann starten wir von Schwanheim über die Leunabrücke, dann über MTZ nach Kronberg, Tillmannsweg zum Fuchstanz, Weisse Wand...ups da denke ich gibt es auch einen Weg zur HoMa unne rum oder?

 

also werden wir wohl über Nied (da gab es dochmal ein Pärchen..)
Nidda, Eschborn, etc zur HoMa fahren, also wer da mit wil gibt Laut l   

Gruesse
Westi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



##  (17. Juli 2001)

...wohnt von Euch jemand im Nordend? Vielleicht hat jemand Lust, sich in der Stadt zu treffen und dann gemütlich! raus zu radeln?!

Schöne Grüße erstmal,

Kerstin


----------



## Westi (17. Juli 2001)

Hallo Gast Kerstin, wie würdest du denn da fahren?
U1,2oder 3??  

Nee im Ernst, koennten und schon irgendwo auf halber Strecke treffen, registrier dich doch ma  

Westi


----------



## Vollgut (17. Juli 2001)

Hallo Kerstin,

Ich wohne in der Nähe vom Nordend. Eventuell können wir uns treffen (die 5 Kilometer Umweg machen mir nichts aus) und zusammen radeln.

Was heißt gemütlich radeln bei dir? z. B. in Zahlen: Schnitt auf ebener Strecke oder allgemeine Info's über deinen Trainingszustand.

Da ich am nächten Tag eine sehr große Radtour vorhabe, lasse ich es am Samstag für meine Verhältnisse "sehr gemütlich" angehen.


----------



## Frank (17. Juli 2001)

Fährt hier jemand direkt durch Oberursel rauf oder fahrt ihr alle über Kronberg etc.?

Für die Nord-Frankfurter wäre es doch besser, über Niederursel etc. zur Hohemark zu gurken.
Ich könnte zwar auch die 15 km die Nidda runter fahren, um dann über Nied/Eschborn usw. zu fahren aber tststs Umwege sind nix für mich ;-)

Also Kerstin+Volker => wenn wir uns bspw. in Niederursel treffen würden, könnten wir dann zusammen zur HoMa fahren ?! Wär das was?

Meine Teilnahme steht aber noch ned 100%ig fest, ich muß erstmal guggn. Und ich muß abends um 18:30 wieder daheim sein, denk ich. Muß ich noch mit der Regierung bereden!


----------



## Westi (17. Juli 2001)

Wie weit liegt denn Niederursel von der Nidda wech?? Ich fahr gerne Samstags im 'Stau' die Nidda...nee is klar, aber es ist wirklich kein Prob sich vorher zu treffen und gemeinsam zur HoMa zu radeln.

Sagt einfach bescheid ob ihr auf die Westler warten wollt

Gruesse
Westi


----------



## Vollgut (17. Juli 2001)

@Frank @Westi

wartet erst mal ab, wer überhaupt tatsächlich am Samstag mitfährt. Dann kann man auch die Treffpunkte und die Zeit des Treffen bestimmen.

@ Frank

es gibt einen Weg zur Hohemark, der an der Niddabrücke in Eschersheim (die - wo ein Kiosk in der Nähe ist) vorbeiführt. Der Treffpunkt sollte eigentlich noch besser für Dich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (17. Juli 2001)

.... gibt es da viele ;-) Aber ich nehme an, das du die in Hausen (4km von mir)meinst. Ansonsten gibt es noch die Brücke in der Nähe von der Batschkapp (1km von mir), da ist auch das Freibad um die Ecke.

Jo warten wir mal ab, wer kommt, ob die Sonne lacht, ob ich bis dahin Zeit hatte meinen zerfetzten Sattel zu tauschen usw usw. 

Was ist nun eigentlich wegen Start in Oberursel veranschlagt? 15 Uhr? Können wir da auch 14:00 draus machen?

Wir gehen abends grillen, wenn das Wetter paßt und wenn ich zu spät daheim bin, bekomm ich wieder Haue von meiner Verlobten  

Kommt von euch wer zum Stammtisch am Freitag?!


----------



## Vollgut (17. Juli 2001)

@Frank
Die in der Nähe von der Batschkapp.

Freitag komme ich nicht, da ich mit meinem Laufkumpels zum Spanferkelessen und Biertrinken eingeladen bin.


----------



## Lutz (17. Juli 2001)

Nochmal unser ausgemachter Treff mit Uhrzeit:



> _Lutz schrieb:_
> *Alles klar, dann sagen wir doch jetzt schlußendlich: Samstag 14:30Uhr an der Hohen Mark.
> Bei Regen oder Abmeldung: 0173-6563789
> Ich bin allerdings dann auch da, wenn das Wetter nicht so schön ist (also wenn es nur von unter her naß ist ).
> *


----------



## CatSail (17. Juli 2001)

@westi,

Nied, das waren wir (Monika und ich).

Denke, dass wir am Samstag Zeit hätten. Kannst ja dann in Nied vorbeirollen (oder wir treffen uns woanders).

Würde morgen nochmal definitiv Bescheid geben, ob's klappt.

Fänd' ich aber klasse.

-Rainer


----------



## Jazzman (17. Juli 2001)

Also ich bin da, am Samstag um 14:30 Uhr an der HoMa!!! Obwohl es mir etwas früher auch recht währe, aber OK!!

Also bis denne,

Jazzman/NMS


----------



## Volker (18. Juli 2001)

Hi Lutz,

ich kann leider nicht am Samstag, da ich immer noch vor dem Haus am pflastern bin.
Ich denke, ab dann wirds dann wieder normal laufen können, da ich keine weiteren
baulichen Aktivitäten für dieses Jahr mehr plane.
Ob ich am Sonntag nach Wombach komme kann ich noch nicht sagen, ggf. melde ich mich
telefonisch.
Viel Spaß 
Gruß


----------



## Frank (19. Juli 2001)

Für die Frankfurter Gesellschaft:

wie wäre es, 13 Uhr an der Eschersheimer Nidda Brücke ?

Also die am Fuße der Batschkapp bzw beim Eschersheimer Freibad, dann über Heddernheim, Niederursel hinauf durch Oberursel.

Westi: das ist ca. 12km ab Nied "Festplatz" die Nidda rauf.

Für Fragen oder spontane Auskunftsnot am Samstag, meine Mobilnummer ist 0177 320 6368 !


----------



## Vollgut (19. Juli 2001)

@ Frank

90 Minuten für ca. 15 Kilometer mit ca. 250 Höhenmetern? D.h. 10'er Schnitt.

13 Uhr ist o.k. Falls wir vor 14:30 an der Hohen Mark sind, können wir ja noch eine Zusatzrunde fahren.


----------



## Taunusmaid (19. Juli 2001)

Das hört sich ja gut an,

ich denke, ich werd's auch schaffen bis 14:30 HoMa. Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden.
Hallo "Gast-Kerstin"! Bist Du diejenige, die erst seit kurzem in Ffm wohnt und über Fronleichnam am Lago Maggiore mit 'ner ganzen Truppe unterwegs war? Wir waren zu siebt und sind doch noch 'ne ganze Weile zusammen die Asphaltstraße hoch.

Bis Samstag
Gabi


----------



## Lutz (19. Juli 2001)

Hey, dann sind wir ja eine richtig große Gruppe! Dann macht's gleich viel mehr Spaß!
Ich werde mir ein paar nette Trails ausdenken. Ich hoffe, Ihr seit alle "sattelfest"... 
Ich freue mich drauf,

Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (19. Juli 2001)

... wird wohl dabei sein

Daniel B. alias Ferraristri aus OF, mit dem ich gerade im ICQ zugange bin - es sei denn er bekommt wieder kalte Füße oder packt es nicht ;-)

Wird sicher geil wenn es zumindest von oben trocken bleibt - ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Westi (20. Juli 2001)

> _Frank schrieb:_
> *Für die Frankfurter Gesellschaft:
> 
> wie wäre es, 13 Uhr an der Eschersheimer Nidda Brücke ?
> ...



Ok das ist gebongt, 13:00 ist ja dann ein Riesentreff, 
für alledie ab Nied mitwollen, so 12:20-12:30 am Nied Festplatz
meine Handynummer ist 0177 5258912


----------



## Frank (20. Juli 2001)

Für alle, die es wundert das ich sage 13 Uhr in Eschersheim und 10er Schnitt:

1.) kommen erfahrungsgemäß immer Einige etwas später, das ist da mit drin

2.) hab ich keine Lust, da raufzuknüppeln und völlig fertig an der Hohemark einzutreffen

3.) ziehen sich die letzten 6 km wie Wrigley's Extra.

Ich bin gespannt, wer denn nun da alles an der Brücke auftaucht. Meinereiner ist dann der mit dem bösen schwarzen Rad mit der übermäßig langen Gabel *g*


----------



## Vollgut (20. Juli 2001)

zuerst habe ich mich über den 10'er Schnitt gewundert.

Aber dann ist mir eingefallen, daß die meisten ja noch vom Bier-Stammtisch heute abend angeschlagen sein werden.


----------



## Westi (20. Juli 2001)

> _Frank schrieb:_
> *
> 
> Ich bin gespannt, wer denn nun da alles an der Brücke auftaucht. Meinereiner ist dann der mit dem bösen schwarzen Rad mit der übermäßig langen Gabel *g* *



JO Frank und genau das Rad will ich mal in Aktion erleben  
Durfte es nur in der Galerie bestaunen bisher 

Also bis heut abend dann
Westi


----------



## Ferraristi (20. Juli 2001)

> _Frank schrieb:_
> *... wird wohl dabei sein
> 
> Daniel B. alias Ferraristri aus OF, mit dem ich gerade im ICQ zugange bin - es sei denn er bekommt wieder kalte Füße oder packt es nicht ;-)
> ...



Jo, nach eifriger Rücksprache mit Frankie-Boy werd ich endlich auch mal da sein, jetzt hab ich zumindest eine halbwegs solide Fitness um überhaupt mitzukommen  

Also, bis morgen


----------



## Sciscitor (22. Juli 2001)

Hey Leute!
Sorry, dass ich net da war, aber mit meinem Schrott Bike geht die Tour net. Ich verspreche, so bald ich en neues Bike hab komm ich mit! 
Aber nu bin ich mal neugierig. Wie war's eigentlich? Schlamschlacht? Wen hat's vom Bike gerissen? Was is mit Kerstin und Westi? 

MfG, Sciscitor


----------



## Jazzman (22. Juli 2001)

Es war schön (wie sollte es auch anders sein)!! Wir hatten sogar gutes Wetter, mit Sonne etc.! Also auch keine Schlammschlacht.
Vom Bike gerissen hat es niemanden, nur mich fast weil ich fast bei einer Abfahrt mit Ferraristi kollidiert währe, da musste ich ausweichen und bin über ein paar extrem große Brocken gekloppt. Da hat es mich "fast" vom Bike gerissen, bin aber noch mit einem Platten davon gekommen!  
Frank musste schon an der HoMa aussteigen, weil was an seinem Bike kaputt war!!
Ansonsten im Großen und Ganzen eine nette, schöne, kleine Tour!  


@ Westi

Bekommst bald die neue Luftpumpe


----------



## Ferraristi (23. Juli 2001)

Stimme ich voll zu, war klasse!  

Was die "Beinahe-Kollision" angeht, da ist eben Jazzman rechts und ich links gefahren...und dummerweise ging dann die beste Linie durch die Mitte 
Da sind wir uns dann leider in die Quere gekommen, aber ging schon...oder, Jazzman? Betrachten wir es einfach als Training für kritische Situationen 

MfG
Ferraristi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzman (23. Juli 2001)

Du hast leicht reden!!!
Aber naja, so ist das Leben eines Mountainbikers!!! 
Und auch wenn es ein tolles Training ist (was es sicherlich immer ist) müssen wir es das nächste mal nicht herausfordern!!! 
 
Also dann, bis zum nächsten Aufeinandertreffen und auf ein fröhliches kollidieren


----------



## Westi (23. Juli 2001)

Jojo die Tour war ja ganz nett aber auch mit Folgen für den Keiler Bike Marathon einen Tag später, habe nach 35km Wadenkrämpfe bekommen die ich dann Gott sei Dank durch leichtes Treten beseitigen konnte. Endresultat wae dann ein 203. Gesamtplatz auf der 80Km Runde, Lutz hatte mit den selben Problemen zu kämpfen und wurde 26.  

Und beide haben wir den Samstag echt gemerkt, bei mir war die Tour dann 79km und 900 Höhenmeter.
Wenn Ihr wollt kann ich das Höhenprofil mal hier abstellen, so kann jeder sehen wie so eine Wochenendtour ausschaut.

@Jazzman: Das mit der Pumpe is nich so wichtig, warst doch eine Super Testperson  

Grüsse
Westi


----------



## Jazzman (23. Juli 2001)

Naja, 203. geht doch noch, bei 800 insgesamt!! Es waren doch 800, oder?? Hab es so in Erinnerung! Wievielter wurde denn Mathias?? (hoffe er hatte keine Probleme mit seinen Bremsen)

Bin sowieso grad ziemlich blank!! Aber die Pumpe bekommst auf jeden Fall noch irgendwann!! (vor Jahresende  )

Bis denne,

Jazzman/NMS


----------



## Westi (23. Juli 2001)

> _Jazzman schrieb:_
> *Naja, 203. geht doch noch, bei 800 insgesamt!! Es waren doch 800, oder?? Hab es so in Erinnerung! Wievielter wurde denn Mathias?? (hoffe er hatte keine Probleme mit seinen Bremsen)
> Jazzman/NMS *



Hi Jazzman, also 203. (auf der Homepage des Keiler Bike Marathon 202. ist schon ehern schlecht, bei 300 gestarteten auf der 80km Strecke, aber etwa 70 Starter haben vorher aufgegeben, und selbst Lutz spielte nach 60km mit dem Gedanken aufzugeben, war echt superhart.
Ich trainiere erst seit Juni wieder richtig, d.h. ich habe erst 1000km bei 11000 Höhenmetern in den Beinen und hatte noch einen Kettenschaden, der mich 20minuten kostete, echt  

Ach und Mathias hatte eigentlich das beste Ergebnis: 25. auf der 120km Strecke 
Gruss Westi


----------



## Jazzman (23. Juli 2001)

Naja, das nächste mal wirds wieder ein besserer Platz, bestimmt!!  

Und Mathias: Einfach super


----------



## Jazzman (23. Juli 2001)

Lutz natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Westi (24. Juli 2001)

So Leute, habe mal die Tourdaten (Höhenprofil) ins Hac4 Verzeichnis hier abgestellt, ist allerdings ab Schwanheim.

Grüsse
Westi

rost:


----------



## Jazzman (24. Juli 2001)

Hmmm, bei mir ist da irgendwie nichts!! Bist du sicher, dass dus angehängt hast??


----------



## Westi (24. Juli 2001)

> _Jazzman schrieb:_
> *Hmmm, bei mir ist da irgendwie nichts!! Bist du sicher, dass dus angehängt hast?? *



Du musst schon im Hac4 Datentauschverzeichnis schaun 
ansonsten ist es nu hier


----------



## Jazzman (24. Juli 2001)

Ahh, klar!! Ich hatte mir den Text nicht richtig durchgelesen und dachte du wolltest es hier gleich abstellen!! Jetzt hab ichs ja  !!


----------

